# Mathews reezen 7.0/6.5



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

I own the 6.5 and so far i have no cons only pros.It shoots accuratly, it draws smooth,its fast,and it does not have the vibration that others say it has .As long as it is timed there is no vib.The draw lenths seem to to be 3/8 or so long but it depends on who you talk to.


----------



## jimlopp (Aug 24, 2009)

*good reezen*

have had mine since they came out 6.5 and its an unbeliveable bow 6 arrows in a coffee cup at 60 yds had to buy extra 2 dozen arrows due to robbin hooding so many


----------



## SCbowmaster (Jul 14, 2009)

jimlopp said:


> have had mine since they came out 6.5 and its an unbeliveable bow 6 arrows in a coffee cup at 60 yds had to buy extra 2 dozen arrows due to robbin hooding so many


1 arrow..... 1 dot....:wink:

But then again that is job security for those of us on the other side of the counter.:darkbeer:


----------

